# Agility poodles.... sorta



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Lara went home early on saturday, so only ran in three, and I only recorded two of them! She's 8 years old now, and rather a strange lil nut... 

Jak practising jumps with Lara:



























Here's a video of her two runs to show you what I mean about being a lil strange...






more....


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

And then there was Paris.




























I tried running her. Twice. Didn't work very well. 
Jak runs faster, so he ran her. Definitely worked better with Jak. 
Tried one more time. Probably one time too many. lol!

I added comments to the movie as it plays... they really say it all...






Ahh, I do love my looney nutter though.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG! That's so freaking cool! I LOVE watching her jump! ^^ Makes me want to do it so bad!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

So I just watched them all... I laughed to TEARS! You guys area freakin' hilarious!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm glad others were laughing too then.... :doh:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG - this was more than precious in so many ways LMAO !!!!! First the photos are just fabulous, second I finally saw all 3 spoos together and third I saw you guys in action  !!!! 

The cometary is first class, as always also and I laughed and giggled so much )) that my hubby ran in the room to check "what's up" and lo and behold , now he is again bugging me to buy a white spoo :doh: !!! LOL 

Lara is just too cute with her "in place" jumps ha ha haaaa !!!!! 

Each girl had her own style and character and it was such a pleasure watching them and you having so much fun with it all :first: Jak is definitely the best in "agility" of all involved ; )), he he, he deserves blue ribbon by all means - I hope Flying you had one ready for him : ))) !!!!! Or at least a blubbery cake : )))

Thanks sooo much for sharing the joy with us all : )))) !!!!! I will definitely now go to sleep with a smile plastered to my face LOL : ))) !!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that was FANTASTIC! i was laughing out loud at lara! she was having the time of her life and it shows.

and paris at the end ... running off and you yelling "Paris!!!"

oh that was excellent. the entire thing made my morning perfect!

Grinning here


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

That was absolutely hilarious,way to cool!!:rofl:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am so jealous! What fun m- I laughed my ass off BIG TIME.

Jak does a fantastic job too. Saffy looks like pro. Lara, just a priceless poodle doing what she loves best. And Paris stole my heart in the last run!!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

What fun everyone had..great pics and videos..I wish I could run as fast as Jak


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

omg! I am in tears laughing! Great job! Those are the bestest (is that a word) videos ever! LOVE IT! LOVE the pictures too! Awesome!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Great photos, as usual! I loved the video as well. You all have some very talented poodles. It's great to see them in action.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG! I love it! Saffy was certainly on the go. Jak, it is a good thing you have such long legs to keep up with her. She looks like she just flies through the air with such ease. It's fascinating to watch her make play of such a tough course.

Lara was such a happy girl! That girl can jump in place! It reminded me of a deer who swallowed a jumping bean!!! LMAO. She had a blast.

Paris ran like the wind. It just amazes me how she can jump straight up and not knock the bar down! Too funny she just left the ring. "OK, I'm done now. Gotta go find my Mommy!!!"

Love the photos and videos. Very inspirational.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

*That was great!*

Those videos were awesome! Thank you Flyingduster!!  I laughed so hard I nearly peed my pants! Paris, Saffy and Lara are just gorgeous and cute and great! 
I just started agility with Dana and the hardest part is getting her to pay attention to me instead of zooming all around the place and inventing her own little agility course. It was great to watch Jak and Saffy. They make an awesome team! 

Of course, flyingduster, you and Paris were awesome too! :dance: It's great to see that even the practiced ones get the zoomies once in a while! 

Post more videos soon! I always get excited when I notice flyingduster has posted new Paris pics and vids!!! :laugh:


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Great fun to watch each of them perform!
(and, yes, the commentaries are a hoot!)
thanks so much for sharing !


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha!! Those were awesome! 
Man, can Jak ever run! Nice job with Saffy, especially with no practice 
Lara is in her own little happy poodle world :loco: Totally made me laugh!
Paris is hillarious! Your commentary just added that much more. I was laughing so hard just watching her and then you calling her at the end was the icing on the cake. 
Thanks so much for that little bright spot!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh geez, I can barely see to type from laughing my freakin head off! So much poodle joy going on, I love the commentary too! It's so much fun to watch you all have so much fun! Thanks sooooo much for sharing!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha, I do suppose my legs are long.. I don't really think about it, but everyone seems to say they area lol... haha.. weird my legs come up into conversation... lol

It was so much fun with the three spoos  

Lara just had a ball ! So much excitement, I didn't really care about her run, because it was more about her having fun 

Saffy had fun too, she wuvs agility


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great videos! very entertaining. And look at Paris in that last photo with her hair over one eye. Too cute. When's the next agility competition?


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Great videos! Saffy was awesome and Lara and Paris both look like they had a blast! The videos cracked me up and when I showed them to my dad and he was rolling!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Loved the videos - what a trio! You can tell they are just having a blast - and really that is all that matters. Saffy was a pro, Lara was obviously being herself, and Paris was hilarious.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

just about started rolling on the ground at work, so funny! good jod guys!!!


----------

